# CM NOT NORMAL! thick/clumpy/white 3DPO! HELP!



## laura6914

Hi girls, i have been looking for advice in other thread but dont seem to be getting much help at all. 

Please can some one shed some light on this for me please. 

Well as the title states in 3DPO today. I went to check my CP earlier and when i removed my finger is was absolutly covered in thick, white clumpy CM. 
I have just been and checked again and its exactly the same. 

Is this normal? has anyone else experianced this around this time in their cycle? In the whole 2 years i have been TTC i have never ever experianced this and i am getting really worried there may be something wrong. 

I have no itchiness or burning. Im a little sore but thats from using soft cups for the passed few days. Any experiances are really greatly appreciated. Can please someone stop me from worrying?:cry:

xxx


----------



## TTC4No3

had a quick look on google and so far found: "A white, curdlike discharge that looks like cottage cheese is a classic sign of yeast infection."

edit: yeah pretty much every site says that ^. Have a look at yeast infection on google, they have loads of recommendations on how to treat and how to avoid it. Or go to your GP?


----------



## laura6914

oooohhhhh thats so not good. Thanks hunny ill keep googling now. xx


----------



## xkissyx

i usually get this before AF it's an awfull feeling cm the worst of the season i would say ... i doubt it's a yeast infection unless it smells different and if the soreness gets worse i'm sure w/e it is your body will correct itself in a few days if not i would go along to the gp xx


----------



## laura6914

is there anything natural i can take to try and shift it? I dont really want to be taking meds whilst TTC?
oh this is absolutly pants. :sad2:

Thanks Kissy hunny. 

xxx


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah sounds very "yeasty" to me..perhaps you have an infection but just not having many symptoms with it..? I'm not much help..I don't really know lol. Hope you figure it out!


----------



## Fiore

I read somewhere that it can make your cm less acidic and therefore more sperm friendly :D I wouldn't worry if I were you, I usually just leave it and it goes away. It's very common for us better half of the species although if it doesn't clear up or if it gets itchy you can get some nice gentle cream easy peasy and it works a treat!

All that happens if you get thrush is the natural equilibrium of bacteria in your lady bits get disturbed. This means that most women who take antibiotics will get this. Hope this helps!!x


----------



## laura6914

thanks Fiona hunny. i have just been googling for natural remedies and have found quite an interesting post. 

One woman uses natural plain yougourt and dips a tampon in it. She then inserts it for an hour and does thistwice a day for three days and it works a treat. It balances the bacteria out down there. I am really concidering giving it a try. Are thrush creams ok to use when TTC as i really dont want to be lowering my chances by using them. Or how about the oral pills that cure it? 

xxx


----------



## Worrisome

I was just going to say natural yoghurt, think it has to be live though
Also have you aways kept an eye on cm its just it may be normal for you, it does go a little like that, maybe not as thick though. hth


----------



## chocolate

It could possibly be due to pregnancy - I got more white cm in pregnancy, and I do think it was thicker than usual.

Id say if your not in pain I would leave it for a few days and see what happens


----------



## laura6914

yeah i have always kept on eye on it, just never really tracked and recorded it until this month tbh. I think its definitly a yeast infection. Just got that feeling. It doesnt feel 'right' down there its not painful or anything but different. 
What brand of yogourt do you suggest using? Do you put it inside of just around the outside? I have had thrush before but never had the CM like it is now. I normally just get oral pills but done want to be taking them whilst TTC. 

xx


----------



## laura6914

thanks chocolate. Wouldnt it be too soon for it to be due to that? I am nly 3dpo. 

xx


----------



## Worrisome

All I remember is once when I was little my mum sent me for some live yogurt. I didnt know what it was for and came back with one with peach bits in, poor mum.
I think you spread it all over hun, the tampon thing is a good idea, think it would calm it but then again if its not sore, maybe just put a little up, wont harm you.


----------



## laura6914

thanks girls you are gems. 
Its straight to asda after work for some actimal drinks and live yogourt. lol.

Worrisome, that is soo funny. you werent to know though. 

xxx


----------



## chocolate

laura6914 said:


> thanks chocolate. Wouldnt it be too soon for it to be due to that? I am nly 3dpo.
> 
> xx

Hmm, not sure on that .... I am 2dpo and have gone to creamy already, let you know tomorrow lol

Using yoghurt wouldnt harm you or baby anyway, if you are pregnant


----------



## laura6914

chocolate said:


> laura6914 said:
> 
> 
> thanks chocolate. Wouldnt it be too soon for it to be due to that? I am nly 3dpo.
> 
> xx
> 
> Hmm, not sure on that .... I am 2dpo and have gone to creamy already, let you know tomorrow lol
> 
> Using yoghurt wouldnt harm you or baby anyway, if you are pregnantClick to expand...


Oooohhh fingers are so crossed for you hun. Well my mom has just told me to drink barley water and cranberry juice to so im going to give that a whirl. God im going to have a right assortment of items in my shopping trolley. lol. 

xxx


----------



## PonyGirl

Hi Laura, I'm sure you have thought about it, but remember to get yoghurt without any sugar in it :) Sugar is super bad for yeast. You could also try and avoid eating as much sugar as you can as yeast feed on it (hard, I know!). This may be too acidic to ttc, but I know that washing with a warm water/vinegar mix can help change the ph when you have a yeast infection. Good luck!


----------



## laura6914

thanks pony girl. Im just goin to drink loads of fluids, water, cranberry juice and flush it out and see how that goes over the next few days, If that dont work then onto the yogourt i go. lol. 

God the things us ladies have to go through hey. I have had thrush many atimes but the CM bit has really threw me this time. Toitally! lol

xxx


----------



## darrensmommy

you can get those test for a yeast infection at the drug store, i really don't think it's yeast, i get the same stuff a few days after O, best of luck i think you really don't have too worry!


----------



## laura6914

thanks hunny. Im just going to drink loads just incase and see what happens over the next few days and if no improvement ill move onto more darastic measures. Just never ever had it before. Think its really unusual for me.


----------



## KatieRi

I have this every month after OV I would have though it was because I didn't need fertile CM anymore. Anyhow I have had it for a long time (I have been tested for infections and was found to be clear). Hope this helps.


----------



## lilfrog01

not sure if this will be helpful info or not but i am only 4dpo and i had the same cm days 2 and 3. it was chunky looking and completely white. this am i checked and it has gone creamy.. i dont think you have too much to worry about. i would just keep an eye on it like you said and see what happens.:thumbup: best of luck to you on this. :hugs:

(p.s. cranberry juice sounds reallly good right now!! :haha:)


----------



## shaerichelle

Is it cottage cheesey like that is yeast infection...?

I get clumpy discharge on and off lately. Its sometimes snot like or eggwhite like. It could be normal..


----------



## sausages

I get thrush a LOT. See my siggy. :lol: I don't always get the itching and burning sensation, especially if i notice the discharge early on with checking CM. 

You can definitely use Canesten internal cream or a pessary, even when pregnant. I know cause i have to use them at least 3/4 times a year and always when i'm pregnant. 

Clumpy, white, bitty cm is a total thrush sign.


----------



## Mrs Dubs

KatieRi said:


> I have this every month after OV I would have though it was because I didn't need fertile CM anymore. Anyhow I have had it for a long time (I have been tested for infections and was found to be clear). Hope this helps.

i'm the same, get this every month after O and for me it's deffinately not an infection, had a few in the past and they are horrible! 

i would give it a day or two an see how it goes! 

good luck x


----------



## Fiore

worrisome said:


> all i remember is once when i was little my mum sent me for some live yogurt. I didnt know what it was for and came back with one with peach bits in, poor mum.

lmao!!


----------



## laura6914

thanks for all your responses girls. Definitly thrush or the start of it anyway. Getting quite irritable downthere. So i have started using the cream and it seem to be easing off. Poor other half looks like he may have it too bless his cotton sock. 

At least im past oV and it didnt interfer with TTC. i have had thrush may a time but never ever had CM like it thats what totally threw me as yesterday i wasnt in pain. Hey ho lesson learnt and i must say i feel like a right tit after kicking up such a fuss over a bit of thrush. lol. 

Thanks again ladies for all your help. 

xx


----------



## grrlmom

What's the difference between thrush and a yeast infection?


----------



## laura6914

same thing i believe hunny. Dont quote me though. xx


----------



## Leilani

I think they are the same, but the word "infection" is what throws some people a bit, as it can be caused by an inbalance internally, not necessarily by catching it - iykwim!


----------



## Sandygirl

Hi Laura

Firstly I would like to congratulate you!! Well done :)

Ive been googling white chunky cm and came across your thread. I am due AF today and no sign yet! I have sore boobs and very crampy and I have had an abudance of cm since I O'd and as far as I remember much more than I usually do before AF is due, I feel wet all the time. Just today I noticed that my CM is not only very thick and white, it has white chunks in it and I have been concerned.

Did you have thrush after all? And did you find out you were expecting in the same cycle as the chunks? Im just trying to figure out if the chunks can mean pregnancy??? lol.

I hope you get this message as I am very curious and I guess just trying to grab onto any old symptom before the witch arrives (hope she doesnt!).

thanks very much
D


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sandygirl said:


> Hi Laura
> 
> Firstly I would like to congratulate you!! Well done :)
> 
> Ive been googling white chunky cm and came across your thread. I am due AF today and no sign yet! I have sore boobs and very crampy and I have had an abudance of cm since I O'd and as far as I remember much more than I usually do before AF is due, I feel wet all the time. Just today I noticed that my CM is not only very thick and white, it has white chunks in it and I have been concerned.
> 
> Did you have thrush after all? And did you find out you were expecting in the same cycle as the chunks? Im just trying to figure out if the chunks can mean pregnancy??? lol.
> 
> I hope you get this message as I am very curious and I guess just trying to grab onto any old symptom before the witch arrives (hope she doesnt!).
> 
> thanks very much
> D

Im just wondering the same thing, as I am the same, Im pretty sure its thrush though and poor DH is feeling symptoms as well, I think Laura did have it but I was wondering was it the same cycle she discovered she was pregnant! 
From what Im reading Thrush can be a symptom of pregnancy!


----------



## SBB

Hi guys I was chatting to laura at the time and it was same cycle
she got preg... I had thrush too so was v excited thinking it was symptom but unfortunately it wasn't for me... X


----------



## SBB

Hi guys I was chatting to laura at the time and it was same cycle
she got preg... I had thrush too so was v excited thinking it was symptom but unfortunately it wasn't for me... X


----------



## Sandygirl

thanks SBB for your info :) Sorry to hear it wasnt your month though :( 
I am cramping so bad right now that I am sure AF is just around the corner ....boooooo. Encouraging to know that thrush is common before a BFP though so I will hang on to the tiny thread of hope before the witch arrives....sob. This 2WW business is a nightmare!!!! Hate it lol. thanks again


----------



## SBB

Yep it's no fun is it! Good luck hope it's a good sign for you x


----------



## laura6914

hi girls,

Thanks SBB for answering that for me. How are you doing hun?

As SBB said yeah it was thrush and it was in the same cycle. I very rarely get it so thought it was strange. And behold i got my BFP.Other symptoms were cramping, sore boobs, backache and tired. I actually had more symptoms in other months i was trying. 

I hope you all get your BFPs soon.

xxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Thanks for that and babydust to you all TTC :) :thumbup:


----------

